# Acer 4820TG Festplatte klackt alle 4 sekunden einmal

## Zaiko

Hallo, 

in meinen Acer ist die WD5000BEVT Festplatte drinne, die alle 4 sekunden einmal klackt. Da dies unter Windows nicht passiert, muss es wohl an gentoo liegen. Ein Blick in iotop zeigt einen gleichzeitigen Zugriff auf die Platte vom Prozess "jbd2/sda5-8" Auschalten lässt es sich meines Wissen nicht, da es was mit dem Journaling vom EXT4 zu tun hat. Jedoch stirbt die Hoffnung bekanntlich zuletzt, und so habe ich bei google nachgeschaut und folgenden Thread gefunden: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=105266

Hier wurde das gleiche Problem gelöst, indem 'conky' deaktiviert wurde. Ich habe kein conky, und ich wüsste nicht, was für prozess noch in Frage kämen die ich auschalten könnte.

Habt ihr noch eine Idee?

----------

## py-ro

Ich glaube Du hast mich zwar gestern im IRC schon ignoriert, aber trotzdem.

Schaue bitte mal mit 

```
smartctl -a /dev/sda
```

 nach dem Wert LoadCycleCount.

Py

----------

## Zaiko

Ich hab dich nicht ignoriert, da kam nur jemand anders in die Quere und dann kam ich aus den Takt.

```
smartctl -a /dev/sda

smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Scorpio Blue Serial ATA family

Device Model:     WDC WD5000BEVT-22A0RT0

Serial Number:    WD-WX31A80T3560

Firmware Version: 01.01A01

User Capacity:    500,107,862,016 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Sat Apr  2 12:56:39 2011 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        (13560) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 158) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x7037)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   187   183   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       1650

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   095   095   000    Old_age   Always       -       5342

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       257

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       198

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   085   085   000    Old_age   Always       -       15

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       66

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   184   184   000    Old_age   Always       -       50434

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   117   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       30

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   100   253   051    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

----------

## V10lator

Ich kann/will die SMART-Werte jetzt nicht interpretieren aber kann es sein das hier einfach ein extrem aggressives Powermanagement verantwortlich ist?

Merke dir mal die Ausgabe von hdparm -M -B /dev/sda und verändere sie anschließend mit hdparm -M 254 -B 254 /dev/sda

----------

## franzf

Ouch... Guck dir mal das Verhältnis Power_on_hours/Load_cycle_count an...

Bei 300000 Load_cycle_counts (jedenfalls bei der Caviar Green) ist das zugesicherte >Maximum erreicht - du hast also schon 1/6 der Lebenszeit überschritten  :Sad: 

Such mal im Forum hier nach "Caviar Green", da hatte ich das gleiche Problem. Entweder machst du einen gewährleistungstechnisch nicht abgesicherten Eingriff in die Platte, oder du holst dir eine, die nicht so extrem Power-optimiert ist  :Sad: 

Die Caviar Black, die ich für die Marode Caviar Green eingebaut hab, hat die beiden Werte:

```
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       3542

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       595
```

// edit:

hier noch der Link zum Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820352.html

Gibt aber auch im englischsprachigen Teil ein paar Treffer der Forumsuche.

----------

## Zaiko

Vorher

```
hdparm -M -B /dev/sda

dev/sda:

APM_level    =96

acoustiv    :254
```

Nacher

```
hdparm -M 254 -B 254 /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

setting Advanced power Management level to 0xfe (254)

setting acoustic management to 254

APM_level    = 254

acoustic   = 254
```

Das Klackern ist jetzt weg. Der schuldige war APM_level, doch bewirkt der Befehl?

----------

## V10lator

```
hdparm -h

...

 -B   Set Advanced Power Management setting (1-255)

...
```

Der Befehl verändert das Powermanagement der Festplatte. mit 96 schaltet sie wohl alle 4 Sekunden ab. Das 254 war ein Fehler meinerseits. Eig. wollte ich dir 255 geben womit die Platte garnicht mehr abschalten dürfte.

Du kannst ja einfach mal mit verschiedenen Werten experimentieren und den für dich besten Kompromiss finden.

Vergiss aber nicht das diese Werte nach einem Reboot erneut gesetzt werden müssen, dafür ist z.B. /etc/init.d/hdparm geeignet (rc-update add hdparm boot oder default und die /etc/conf.d/hdparm bearbeiten).

//EDIT: Übrigens dürfte das ändern dieses Wertes die Garantie der Platte nicht beeinträchtigen. Windows scheint hier ja auch einen anderen Wert zu setzen.  :Wink: 

//EDIT²: *franzf wrote:*   

> Ouch... Guck dir mal das Verhältnis Power_on_hours/Load_cycle_count an...
> 
> Bei 300000 Load_cycle_counts (jedenfalls bei der Caviar Green) ist das zugesicherte >Maximum erreicht - du hast also schon 1/6 der Lebenszeit überschritten 

 Aufgrund dessen würde ich dir einen Wert von 255 empfehlen.

----------

## mrsteven

Falls du HAL verwendest, dann solltest du außerdem das harddrive-Skript für das Powermanagement auf die Blacklist setzen, also z.B.:

```
HOOK_BLACKLIST="01grub 55NetworkManager 90clock harddrive laptop-mode"
```

Ansonsten funkt dir das immer wieder mal dazwischen.

----------

## Zaiko

 *Quote:*   

> Bei 300000 Load_cycle_counts (jedenfalls bei der Caviar Green) ist das zugesicherte >Maximum erreicht - du hast also schon 1/6 der Lebenszeit überschritten

 

http://www.wdc.com/en/library/sata/2879-701278.pdf

Erst bei 600.000  Load_cycle_counts ist das Maximum erreicht.

----------

